# And the next 1/350 is............



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ok I've been off line for a while due to some computer issues and have been biting my nails trying to get back on.

After catching up I feel better about posting what I heard.
On the big RC2 rumor control post something was mentioned about a K'tinga.

Well, according to my hobby shop guy, who has always had the good poop,
a PL rep., (A PL REP) at RCHTA told him that the next 1/350 was indeed the K'tinga.

I haven't seen an official post, so I'm looking for someone to say 'No, its not a planned kit'.

Apparently its too far along to cancel.

Normally I do keep sensitive info under my hat until someone else brings it up. But considering a PL rep told a hobbyshop employee it seems pretty fair game to me.

If true, I think it will make a great kit. But I'm sad that the notion of 'saving' the TOS kit for a later release may have saved it into non-existance due to the RC2 buy out.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome back!

I am a fan of TOS and really wanted the 1/350 1701, but Klingon is fine. The refit and K'tinga, one heck of a diorama. Where to find the room?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Whatcha mean? A refit and _three_ K'T'inga's!


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm looking forward for a 1/350 TMP version of the KTinga ! (one of my all time favourites ST "refitted" designs !)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

When they get smart and finally release the original 1701 in 1/350th, RC2 will make so much money, they won't know what to do with it all.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> When they get smart and finally release the original 1701 in 1/350th, RC2 will make so much money, they won't know what to do with it all.


Somebody better tell RC2, since they do not come here, they do not know what we want. I would but I am shy.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

dude,..the k'tinga is probably one of the most undesirable of the whole star trek line,.................i will bet anyone that the k'tinga will definetely "NOT" be the next 1/350 kit by PL


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RMC said:


> dude,..the k'tinga is probably one of the most undesirable of the whole star trek line,.................i will bet anyone that the k'tinga will definetely "NOT" be the next 1/350 kit by PL


 Wrong twice in one post!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

What movie is this k'tinga from? I havent a clue as to what it looks like. IF it's from the 60's series I dont watch it, my doctor said because of my cholesterol I had to cut back on cheese.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

The K'Tinga would be cool, but I'd rather see a TOS Enterprise. However, do we even know that there is a next 1/350 with any certainty?

Brad.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

iamweasel said:


> What movie is this k'tinga from? I havent a clue as to what it looks like. IF it's from the 60's series I dont watch it, my doctor said because of my cholesterol I had to cut back on cheese.


As a TOS fan I do not like being called cheese, unless on a pizza 'drool'. :jest:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RMC said:


> dude,..the k'tinga is probably one of the most undesirable of the whole star trek line,.................i will bet anyone that the k'tinga will definetely "NOT" be the next 1/350 kit by PL


No way! I'd be happy to have either a D-7 or a K'tinga in 1/350.

Hopefully Thomas is giving it the same treatment as he did the 1/ um-hm 880 :drunk: scale D-7, by giving it a hanger deck and options for the Kronos 1.
Although, most of the extra detail for a Kronos 1 would have to take the form of photo-etch brass.


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually the Kronos 1 had longer and quite different engines. The bridge was shaped different and as you already stated, the brass etchings were added. I think it would sell and a good aftermarket brass etch would be a perfect kit.

I always liked the K'tinga (movie D7 for those that don't know). I liked it much better than the original smoothie.

Even have a couple of the AMT so-so kits. One almost built.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The next 1/350 Polar Light Star Trek model is, the envelope please. Hey, it is empty.LOL


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

iamweasel said:


> What movie is this k'tinga from? I havent a clue as to what it looks like. IF it's from the 60's series I dont watch it, my doctor said because of my cholesterol I had to cut back on cheese.


Am I correct in saying that the K'Tinga is the jazzed up D7 from the opening sequences of ST-The Motion Picture? As also shown in the ST Modeler site:http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/jh_ktinga.htm
If so, then I don't mind that as the next 1/350th at all. I thought the K'Tinga was that triangular battle cruiser with those 2 fork-like structures at the front - that ship I don't very much like actually, the D7 design is much better IMHO. I would have liked an Exelsior as the next big ST kit, but I guess that would be more manageable in 1/1000th scale (which would be bigger than AMT version? - I'm so confused....)


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes Foxtrot, the K'tinga is the updated (refit?) D7 battlecruiser
as seen in TMP.

Edge


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The AMT Excelsior _IS_ 1/1000 scale, so a PL version would be the same size (but, we can assume, more accurate and more detailed).


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll take a K'tinga next if the two after it are the TOS 1701 and TOS Klingon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How about a 1/350 Kazon Torpedo. The best designed and best selling ST kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Isn't the old Kazon Torpedo even BIGGER than 1/350th.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Isn't the old Kazon Torpedo even BIGGER than 1/350th.


You got me there. It's just this model you know.:freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ten times bigger. I think it's listed as 1/35.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok, then I want 1/350 Space Station K-7. With scale Tribbles!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Ok, then I want 1/350 Space Station K-7. With scale Tribbles!


Use deer ticks. :thumbsup:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

John P said:


> The AMT Excelsior _IS_ 1/1000 scale, so a PL version would be the same size (but, we can assume, more accurate and more detailed).


And it has plenty of opportunities for selling it with optional parts, as they seem to like for the 1/1000th kits.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

sbaxter said:


> And it has plenty of opportunities for selling it with optional parts, as they seem to like for the 1/1000th kits.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


Wouldn't that be great! I'd much rather have an Excelsior model with the extra part to make the Enterprise B, than have 2 different kits.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Use deer ticks. :thumbsup:


Or dust motes! 1/350 scale dust bunnies!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

jtwaclawski said:


> Wouldn't that be great! I'd much rather have an Excelsior model with the extra part to make the Enterprise B, than have 2 different kits.


Amen! :thumbsup:


----------



## toastie (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> The AMT Excelsior _IS_ 1/1000 scale, so a PL version would be the same size (but, we can assume, more accurate and more detailed).


Hmm. If they are the same scale, something doesn't appear right to me. The bridge on the Excelsior is less than half the diameter of the bridge dome on the PL Enterprise.

Can someone enlighten me on how this can be?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toastie said:


> Hmm. If they are the same scale, something doesn't appear right to me. The bridge on the Excelsior is less than half the diameter of the bridge dome on the PL Enterprise.
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on how this can be?


 Lack of common sense at the Paramount model shop. The way I heard it: The original Excelsior bridge for ST:III was much bigger, and look more like the Enterprise bridge. Some yutz decided they needed the ship to look really, REALLY big, so for ST:VI they removed it and put on a smaller bridge.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

"Hey, scale doesn't matter. It's sci-fi!"


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> "Hey, scale doesn't matter. It's sci-fi!"


Only if two or more ships are together. It would not look right to have an 1/000 1701, and 1/350 1701A side by side, unless you say the bigger ship just gave birth.:lol:


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Only if two or more ships are together. It would not look right to have an 1/000 1701, and 1/350 1701A side by side, unless you say the bigger ship just gave birth.:lol:


Didn't that happen on TNG episode?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^No, that was Farscape.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Lloyd, a 1/000 1701??? Gah!!! My model just became a mathematical impossibility!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

tripdeer said:


> Lloyd, a 1/000 1701??? Gah!!! My model just became a mathematical impossibility!


You were supposed to read it, not READ it.:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> You were supposed to read it, not READ it.:wave:


Had me fooled! I thought it said '1/1000'.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Had me fooled! I thought it said '1/1000'.


Even when I typed it, I thought it said 1/1000. Need another keyboard. It is Thomas's fault, everytime I look at the refit pictures, I drool. So now I need another keyboard. I can not help it.:jest:


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

1/350 Deep Space Nine

We're going to need another warehouse


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Yeah, right.

A 1/1000 scale DS9 would be about the size of the studio model.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

A 1/2500 Nor-class station would still be huge - maybe on the order of 2.5 feet in diameter? What was the scale on the old ERTL model?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

How about 1/350 Doomday Machine.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> A 1/2500 Nor-class station would still be huge - maybe on the order of 2.5 feet in diameter? What was the scale on the old ERTL model?


 I seem to recall it was 1/3500.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

1:1 with the studio model sounds fun, I'd even take 1:2 because it's a tad large even for my tastes


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

*PL 1/350 Enterprise-E*

My vote for the next PL model would be a 1/350 Enterprise-E. Of course, that sucker would be about 6' long at that scale. But what the hell!

They could even go 1/700 and it would still be a huge model, along the size of the PL 1/350 Enterprise-A. The only E-E model available now is the joke from AMT/ERTL at around 19" from years ago. And it's only on eBay now, clocking around $100-200 a pop.

E-E is just too sexy a starship and should be done at a nice big scale.

Neuro


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Yeah, but use a little common sense, man! :lol:

They have two scale lines, 1/350, and 1/1000 (if RC2 decides to continue). That was a firm decision. No mainstream plastic model company in the world is going to do a 6-foot starship, period. So if they ever do the E-E it'll be in 1/1000.


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah I know...but wouldn't it be a trip to put together a 1/350 E-E. A 1/1000 scale E-E (around 2'+) would make it smaller than the PL 1/350 E-A, which would be goofyish when next to each other. 

It was bad enough when AMT/ERTL did Excelsior in 1/1000 and a lot of modelers were disapointed that it came out smaller than their Enterprise Refit from ST:TMP, etc.

Oh well...one can and must dream


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would imagine that the next 1/350 kit after the refit will most likely be announced in about February. Rumor has it that it will be the K't'inga, but only a select few who are directly involved know for sure.

I would certainly hope that following _that_ kit, would be the original TV 1701. Since the selections possible in 1/350 are fewer than those possible in 1/1000, I would think that it wouldn't be too long until this happens, especially if they are focusing primarily on the line of _Enterprise_ ships.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

CAPTNEURO said:


> Yeah I know...but wouldn't it be a trip to put together a 1/350 E-E. A 1/1000 scale E-E (around 2'+) would make it smaller than the PL 1/350 E-A, which would be goofyish when next to each other.


 Yeah, but most modelers understand the idea of different scales . I tend to keep different scales on different shelves. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Good of you to weigh in on the issue of scales.


Yuk yuk


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I keep my scale on the bathroom floor.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Something's fishy here....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

John P said:


> Something's fishy here....


What makes you think that ?????????????????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JGG1701 said:


> What makes you think that ?????????????????


 All these people working for scale.


----------

